# Refactoring / Variablen Umbenennen von Schritt in AS- Ablaufkette möglich



## PeterGötz (15 September 2021)

Hallo,

ich kenne das normale Refactoring/Umbenennen von Variablen, welche dann Projektweit umbenannt werden. Ist sehr praktisch. Nutze ich gerne. (Bild RefactoringB01.jpg) 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nun habe ich auch viele Ablaufketten.  In den Ablaufketten kann ich die im Deklarationsteil vom mir definierten Variablen ebenfalls über Refactoring projektweit umbenennen.  Funktioniert gut.


Aber.
Wenn ich einen Schrittnamen umbenennen will dann habe ich noch nichts passendes gefunden.
Hier in dem Bild habe ich einen Schrittnamen markiert (grün umrandet), rechter Mausklick  zeigt mir nur




die für eine AS- typischen...   auch sonst finde ich nichts bei eCokpit / Codesys.
Ich greife in meinen Funktionen oder Bausteinen implizit auf Schrittnamen zurück   Schritt.x  daher wäre dieses Projektweite ersetzten auch von Schrittnamen hilfreich.

Kennt das jemand wie das geht,  außer über Händisches suchen und alle Stellen manuell zu ersetzen.

Bin auf eure Antwort gespannt Gruß  Peter Götz


----------



## schlittk (16 September 2021)

Hallo,

vielleicht geht das ja nicht, weil die Schritte ja eindeutig benannt sein sollten, also sollte es keine 2 Schritte mit gleichem Namen geben.

Gruß 
schlittk


----------



## schlittk (16 September 2021)

Für die Sprünge wäre es doch vielleicht interessant.


----------



## PeterGötz (16 September 2021)

Hallo Schlittk,

das mit dem eindeutigen Namen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.   Eine Ablaufkette ist ja auch ein eigenständiger Funktionsbaustein und benötigt wie jeder Funktionsbaustein innerhalb seines Namensraum eindeutige Bezeichner / Variablen.    Dennoch danke für deine Vermutung, hilft mir aber nicht.  Meine Frage war ob es für Schrittnamen ein projektweites   Refactoring gibt.  Und wenn ja wo dies in den Menüs erreichbar ist.   Habe bisher nix gefunden.     Gruß Peter


----------



## dingo (16 September 2021)

Vielleicht hängt dieses mit den Eingangsaktionen zusammen?

Wenn auf die unter der POU AS die betreffende Aktion mit im Kontextmenu <Einstellungen> <Allgemein> der Schrittname umbennant wird, erscheint Refactoring


----------



## PeterGötz (16 September 2021)

Hallo Dingo,

vielen Danke für deinen Tipp, aber funktioniert bei mir nicht.   Die Eingangs-Aktionen bekomme ich gelistet, und kann ein Refactoring an den Eingangsaktionen (_entry) durchführen, mit rechtem Mausklick. Siehe Bild beiliegend. Grün markiert.   Aber...




an die Schrittnamen selbst komme ich nicht ran.   So wird zum Beispiel der unterste Schritt  "HebelZuPruefen"  im linken Baumdiagramm nicht angezeigt.    Auch wenn ich den Schritt markiere bleibt  rechts oben "Refactoring" ausgegraut.




Aber vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag.   Gruß   Peter Götz


----------

